# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Թաղված / Buried / Погребённый заживо

## Skeptic

Թաղված / Buried / Погребённый заживо



ԱՄՆ, Ֆրանսիա, Իսպանիա, 2010
*Կարգախոսը`* «170.000 քառակուսի մղոն անապատ: 90 րոպե թթվածնի պաշար: Ոչ մի ելք:»
*Ռեժիսոր`* Ռոդրիգո Կորտես
*Սցենարիստ`* Քրիս Սփարլինգ
*Դերերում`* Ռայան Ռեյնոլդս /ըստ էության` միակ դերակատարը/, Սամանտա Մեթիս 
*Ժանրը`* թրիլլեր, դրամա, դետեկտիվ
*Տևողությունը`* 90 րոպե
*IMDb-ի միջին գնահատականը`* 7.7
*RottenTomatoes-ի գնահատականը`* 86%

Փոլը, ով Իրաքում պայմանագրով վարորդ էր աշխատում, իրենց ավտոշարասյան դեմ լարված թակարդն ընկնելուց հետո գիտակցությունը կորցնում է և որոշ ժամանակ անց ուշքի գալիս տարօրինակ նեղ և մութ վայրում: Վառելով կրակայրիչը` նա իրեն հայտնաբերում է դագաղում...


Չնայած նրան, որ ֆիլմի բոլոր գործողությունները ծավալվում են միայն մեկ վայրում` դագաղում, բայց մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը ֆիլմն ուժեղ լարվածության մեջ է պահում հանդիսատեսին:
Մի խոսքով, բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս:

----------

Adriano (27.11.2010), Jarre (27.11.2010), Moonwalker (27.11.2010), Հարդ (28.11.2010), Ռուֆուս (27.11.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Չնայած նրան, որ *ֆիլմի բոլոր գործողությունները ծավալվում են միայն մեկ վայրում*` դագաղում, բայց մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը ֆիլմն ուժեղ լարվածության մեջ է պահում հանդիսատեսին:
> Մի խոսքով, բոլորին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս:


հահա, տենց էլ գիտեի, մի քսան րոպե նայեցի, հետիս նայողների նեռվերը չհերիքեց, փոխեցին ֆիլմը :Smile: 
բայց պտի մի օր մենակով նստեմ մինչև վերջ նայեմ: 

«170.000 քառակուսի մղոն անապատ:»
Կարգոխոսում սպոյլեր կա, օրինակ ես չգիտեի անապատի մասին :Smile:

----------

Skeptic (28.11.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> հահա, տենց էլ գիտեի, մի քսան րոպե նայեցի, հետիս նայողների նեռվերը չհերիքեց, փոխեցին ֆիլմը
> բայց պտի մի օր մենակով նստեմ մինչև վերջ նայեմ:


Սկզբի մի 15-20 րոպեները մի քիչ տրիվիալոտ են, բայց հետո..  :Scare: 




> «170.000 քառակուսի մղոն անապատ:»
> Կարգոխոսում սպոյլեր կա, օրինակ ես չգիտեի անապատի մասին


Համաձայն եմ, կարգախոսը գրելն ավելորդ էր:  :Sad: 
Բայց Իրաքում ի՞նչն ա շատ - անապատային տարածքները:  :Pardon:

----------


## Adriano

••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Ժող, բայց էն ամենավերջին վարկյանն էլ սպասում էի, որ էդ խեղճ տղուն կազատեն: Ու ինչնա հետաքրքիր ոչ թե ամերիկացիները պտի ազատեյին ըստ ինձ, այլ արաբը, բայց տենց չեղավ էլի :Sad:

----------


## Արամ

Մի քիչ առաջ նայեցի այս ֆիլմը, ու ուզում եմ անպայման կիսվել: Ֆիլմը դասվում է, այն անասուն ֆիլմերի շարքին, որտեղ ամերիկացի, հոթդոգակեր մեծ ներաշխարհ ունեցող կինոծնողները փորձում են իմաստալից ֆիլմ ստեղծել:


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Մարդը գտնվում է դագաղում, հերախոսով 2-3 տեղ է զանգում, հետո մի երկու հատ դրսից գորգռում են ու ինքը սատկում ա, իզվենի փոլլ, հահ, մի փնտրեք ոչ մի իմաստ, անիմաստ ֆիլմի մեջ, անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստ, ախր ֆիլմը ` տրիլլեր է, ինչն էր դրա տրիլլեր? 
Ամեն դեպքում, խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս դիտել:

----------


## Skeptic

> Մի քիչ առաջ նայեցի այս ֆիլմը, ու ուզում եմ անպայման կիսվել: Ֆիլմը դասվում է, այն անասուն ֆիլմերի շարքին, որտեղ ամերիկացի, հոթդոգակեր մեծ ներաշխարհ ունեցող կինոծնողները փորձում են իմաստալից ֆիլմ ստեղծել:
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Մարդը գտնվում է դագաղում, հերախոսով 2-3 տեղ է զանգում, հետո մի երկու հատ դրսից գորգռում են ու ինքը սատկում ա, իզվենի փոլլ, հահ, մի փնտրեք ոչ մի իմաստ, անիմաստ ֆիլմի մեջ, անիմաստ ժամանակի կորուստ, ախր ֆիլմը ` տրիլլեր է, ինչն էր դրա տրիլլեր? 
> Ամեն դեպքում, խորհուրդ չեմ տալիս դիտել:


Շնորհակալ եմ _կարծիքի_ համար:  :Wink:

----------


## boooooooom

Ձեր պատմածներով արդեն ֆիլմը պատկերացրեցի, երևի են ֆիլմինա նման, որ զույգը օվկիանոսի մեջտեղում շնաձկների կեր է դառնում /վերնագիրը չեմ հիշում/: Նման ֆիլմերից հետո մի քիչ տխուր մտքեր են գալիս, բայց կյանքի գինը ավելի է արժեքավորվում. ուզում ես ամեն վայրկյանը ապրես:

----------

Skeptic (05.12.2010)

----------

